# new ride



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

picked this up on friday. big difference from my old one
2010 700 xtx


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

That's a nice rig. There was a like new 2006 prowler 650 a few months back for 5200 or best. I thought I made a deal, but when I was suppose to go pick it up the guy said he sold it. I was bummed. It was a green one just like yours with the nice wheels. I ended up buying a polaris sportsman x2 with a dump bed. You should have a lot of fun with that!
sslopok


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Very nice, I went with the Teryx...


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

the guy who bought my old one didn't want or i should say his wife would not let him buy it with all the accesseries.
got the roof and windshield on. got to put the 27" xtr's yet and put the amp and wiring for the ipod

also got to buy a new winch. looking at a promark or a extreme seeing as though the warns are no longer sealed units


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

4500 Viper is another choice..that's what I went with.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Nice Ride!! The Prowler should give you a bit more room for gear for hunting purposes. I haven't driven the new 700 hundred but I have driven a 650 and the cabin was comfortable and so was the ride. Post up some more pics when you get your accessories installed!


----------

